# Crotalus atrox (Here you go Lelle)



## Texas Blonde (Aug 8, 2006)

Sunday night a few friends and I went out to my ranch to ride dirt, and go swimming in one of the tanks.  My friend Mike ran over this beautiful snake on his dirt bike as it was basking in the road.  By the time we got there, it had made it into the bushes, but it was badly injured.  Its back looked broken and it was bleeding in several places.  We pulled it out into the road to get a few pics before we killed it.  













You can easily see where it is injured in these picture. 












I wish I had gotten more pics, but one of the guys with us has absolutely no experience with snakes, and we felt it was better to dispatch it quickly before he did something stupid.  He also kept pulling me away from it anytime I got within 10'.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like a male (atleast from what I can tell) so no babies destroyed. Still a shame that so many snakes end up dead o roads
Now go and find a live and healthy one!!


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 8, 2006)

Thankyou so very much for having been thoughtful enough to finish it off.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> Thankyou so very much for having been thoughtful enough to finish it off.



I wouldnt leave something injured like that, nor would I waste its death.
The meat was used (*rubs tummy*) and the skin is drying as I type this.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## LongDucDong (Aug 22, 2006)

Great image!

Sorry to hear about the _atrox _though. Shame.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 23, 2006)

That last pic is amazing!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 24, 2006)

wow! sky that last image is amazing!!!  not sure if i'm brave enough to get a shot like that


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 24, 2006)

Went out again last night and got some interesting shots.  One of the guys that went with us is a fairly experienced snake handler, and a bit of a show off.  He picked up a baby C viridis to show off for his gf.   

Stupid as it was, I was unable to stop him, so I took advantage of it to get some close up shots.  Unfortunatly, the snake was held right in front of the headlights, and that didnt make for good pictures.  But it did leave me with some interesting options for photoshop.  Here is what I came up with:


----------

